# JSP, JSF Servlets etc. Empfehlung



## sideshowbob (24. Okt 2011)

Hallo liebe Forumsteilnehmer 

Nachdem ich an der Uni eigentlich sehr häufig mit Java konfrontiert bin und inzwischen schon einige Jahre programmiere (aber hauptsächlich Konsolenanwendungen (Programmieren, OOP, Mathe, Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen etc.)) würde ich mich gerne näher mit der Entwicklung von Webapplikationen mit Java auseinandersetzen.

Ich habe schon sehr viel Erfahrung mit PHP (Zend Framework) nur bin ich nach stundenlanger Recherche irgendwie etwas überfordert womit ich zuerst anfangen soll. Dachte mir ich fange mal mit JSP an, dann lese ich irgendwo, dass JSPs durch Servlets ersetzt wurden. Dann meinen andere wieder man sollte gleich mit JSF einsteigen usw.

Habt ihr Tipps wenn man in der Java Web Welt neu ist, mit welchen Themen man sich zuerst beschäftigen sollte? Vielleicht ein paar gute Buchtipps?


Danke fürs lesen und für sachdienliche Hinweise 

lg
Christian.


----------



## Final_Striker (24. Okt 2011)

JSF 2.0 mit Facelets ist der aktuelle Standard und hat Servlets und JSP abgelöst.

Zusätzlich solltest du dich auch mit JPA und EJB's auseinander setzen.


----------



## sideshowbob (24. Okt 2011)

Vielen dank. Ich mache mal Amazon unsicher. Wg. Den threads: dachte ich hab im falschen Forum gepostet und habe deshalb diesen thread als geschlossen markiert (da man ihn anscheinend nicht löschen kann).

Dankeschön und sorry wg. Den doppelten Posts.

LG,
Christian


----------



## schalentier (24. Okt 2011)

Wie waere es mit Play!? Ist zwar etwas unkonventionell, dafuer ist alles drin, was du fuer Webapps brauchst. 

Willst du was Konkretes machen?


----------



## sideshowbob (24. Okt 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. 
Ich habe eigentlich 2 Ziele: Einerseits möchte ich kleine bis mittlere Intranet Applikation die bei uns im der Firma esestieren sukzessive durch Java Webapplikationen zu ersetzen (manche der php Anwendung Sind schon so alt und so undurchsichtig, dass sich eine Weiterentwicklung nicht wirklich lohnt. ) Im Moment werden neue Intranet Applikation in Php5 und dem Zend Framework entwickelt. Es ist hält nur so, dass im Konzern eigentlich die Sprache der Wahl Java fûr Webanwendungen ist und ich möchte mich dem Standard annähern.

Andererseits bin ich für einige Webapplikationen als Vertreter der Auftragsseite zuständig. Ind hier möchte ich auch eine Ahnung haben wenn die Entwickler über jsf, struts, jboss, enterprise Java Brandt .... Reden um selbst manche Technologieentscheidungen besser verstehen und hinterfragen zu können.


----------



## schalentier (24. Okt 2011)

Hm schwierig ˆˆ

wieviel "Entscheidungsmacht" hast du denn? Wenn die Firma ihre Intranetsachen mit PHP5 macht, dann  versteh ich nicht, wieso du Teile davon in Java machen willst. Das stiftet doch eher mehr Chaos, als dass es was bringt, oder?

So wie ich verstanden habe, macht ihr aber Projekte fuer Kunden mit JEE. Dann waere es vielleicht am geschicktesten, dir diese Projekte mal genauer anzusehen. Sinnvoll ist es auch, mit den tatsaechlichen Entwicklern zu reden, was die so fuer Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Es ist viel zeiteffizienter, diese Leute direkt nach Problemen zu fragen, als zu versuchen, selbige selbst zu finden (besonders dann, wenn man selbst nur wenig Erfahrung hat). 

Wenn du dich "einfach so" mit JEE vertraut machen willst, kann dir hier im Forum bestimmt jemand einen sinnvollen Buchtipp geben (ich liebe Buecher, die ein konkretes Beispiel mit bestimmten Technologien Schritt-fuer-Schritt durchgehen). Leider kenn ich mich im konventionellen, konkreten Gebiet (Spring, Struts, JSF) wenig aus. *winkmitdemzaunspfahlansforum*

Ansonsten bleib ich bei meiner Einstellung: JEE fuer kleinere, u.U. Intranetgeschichten, ist eher Overkill. Mit z.B. Ruby on Rails oder dem oben bereits verlinkten Play!-Framework, ist man garantiert schneller am Ziel (oder eben mit PHP5/Zend oder Symfony).


----------



## bronks (25. Okt 2011)

sideshowbob hat gesagt.:


> ... Dachte mir ich fange mal mit JSP an, dann lese ich irgendwo, dass JSPs durch Servlets ersetzt wurden. Dann meinen andere wieder man sollte gleich mit JSF einsteigen usw. ...


Ohne viel Gequatsche eine Buchempfehlung: Core Servlets & JavaServer Pages Das gibt es hier gratis, als PDF: J2EE Books by Marty Hall

Meine Einstellung und Meinung zum Thema: 
Das JavaWebZeug hat mit JSP + JSTL seine besten Zeiten wohl schon hinter sich. JSF wird propagiert, beweihräuchert ... ..., aber noch eine weitere Schicht auf die vielgequälten Servlets draufzupacken, um mit komponentenbasierter Webentwicklung herumprotzen zu können, finde ich zweifelhaft. 

Es wäre ja toll, wenn es wenigstens ein paar übersichtliche visuelle Tools für JSF geben würde, aber es gibt ja nicheinmal eine problemlos funktionierende Preview. Wenn ich wieder so eine menge Code manuell hacken darf, dann tun es JSP + JSTL genauso. Faces sind da keine Verbesserung.


----------



## sideshowbob (27. Okt 2011)

bronks hat gesagt.:


> Ohne viel Gequatsche eine Buchempfehlung: Core Servlets & JavaServer Pages Das gibt es hier gratis, als PDF: J2EE Books by Marty Hall



Vielen Dank für den Link. Arbeite im Moment das Buch durch und bin bis jetzt schwer begeistert.

Zu der Frage weiter oben im Thread warum wir/ich nicht weiter die Applikation mit PHP5/Zend FW bauen: Erstens einmal, werde ich keine Apps neu schreiben die gut laufen es geht mir eigentlich nur um alte PHP Applikationen (5-7 Jahre alt) die teilweise von grund auf neu geschrieben werden müssen. Andererseits setzen wir Java in vielen anderen Bereichen ein und von da her muss man nicht immer zwischen verschiedenen Programmiersprachen hin und her switchen.

Ich muss zugeben mir fehlen einfach viele wichtige Features jeder OO-Programmiersprache in PHP, allen Voran Typsicherheit, Methoden Überladung, Polymorphie (gibt es in PHP auch, aber nur halbherzig umgesetzt)... um nur die wichtigsten zu nennen.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten... vor Allem der Tipp mit dem Onlinebuch!

lg
Christian.


----------



## Gast2 (28. Okt 2011)

Hier ist noch ein ganz nettes Video zum Einstieg.

Java EE 6 - Video-Training

Ansonsten gibts es in diesem Forum einige Vorschläge zu JEE6

Bücher, Tutorials und Links - java-forum.org


----------



## OttooToo (28. Okt 2011)

bronks hat gesagt.:


> Ohne viel Gequatsche eine Buchempfehlung: Core Servlets & JavaServer Pages Das gibt es hier gratis, als PDF: J2EE Books by Marty Hall


Super altbacken! Wäre so als wenn ich ein Link zu PHP 4 rumschicken würde!



bronks hat gesagt.:


> Es wäre ja toll, wenn es wenigstens ein paar übersichtliche visuelle Tools für JSF geben würde, aber es gibt ja nicheinmal eine problemlos funktionierende Preview. Wenn ich wieder so eine menge Code manuell hacken darf, dann tun es JSP + JSTL genauso. Faces sind da keine Verbesserung.



Guckst du: "visuelle Tools" -> JBoss Tools | Overview - JBoss Community


----------



## Kr0e (29. Okt 2011)

Warum nicht GWT oder Vaadin ? Sind auch gute Alternativen! Oder vlt sogar Flex als Frontend und Servlets + RPC als Backend ? Ich arbeite zur Zeit mit der Google AppEngine und Flex4.5. Google hat ein eigenes Channel API für Serverseitiges Push, alles ziemlich clever und natürlich mit der Google-Power im Rücken! Es gibt sooo viele Dinge die tausend mal besser sind, als JSF!


----------



## Sym (29. Okt 2011)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Warum nicht GWT oder Vaadin ? Sind auch gute Alternativen! Oder vlt sogar Flex als Frontend und Servlets + RPC als Backend ? Ich arbeite zur Zeit mit der Google AppEngine und Flex4.5. Google hat ein eigenes Channel API für Serverseitiges Push, alles ziemlich clever und natürlich mit der Google-Power im Rücken! Es gibt sooo viele Dinge die tausend mal besser sind, als JSF!


Erkläre mir doch bitte die "besseren" Aspekte von Vaadin bzw. GWT bezogen auf JSF 

Ich würde eher behaupten, die Frameworks haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Und clevere Ansätze haben alle 3 Frameworks.


----------



## JimPanse (3. Nov 2011)

Ich finde den aufgeführten Vergleich von diesem Autor ganz gut:

Notes On Choosing A Web Framework | Andy Gibson

Greetz


----------



## membersound (6. Nov 2011)

Genau an dem Punkt stehe ich auch grade. Irgendwie muss man sehr viel recherchieren, um überhaupt einen Überblick über die ganzen Tools und Frameworks zu bekommen. Erst recht darüber, was denn nun stat of the art ist.
JSF2 mit Facelets scheint das zu sein, wonach ich jetzt erstmal schauen werden. JBoss Tools bieten für Eclipse da allem Anschein nach eine ganz gute Basis zur Entwicklung.

Wenn jemand gute Tutorials zu dem Thema weiß... 

Am liebsten wäre mir irgendwas, wo ein Webapp vom Anfang bis Ende entwickelt wird, und dabei die verschiedenen Technologien im Beispiel durchläuft. Aber bin bisher leider nicht fündig geworden.


----------

